# Dune: So sehen die riesigen Sandwürmer aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: So sehen die riesigen Sandwürmer aus*

						Kurz vor dem Release des ersten Trailers zum Remake von Dune hat das Studio erste Bilder zu den riesigen Sandwürmern präsentiert. Diese leben in den Wüsten von Arrakis und sind ein ikonischer Bestandteil der Scifi-Geschichte. Doch es gibt noch weitere Informationen zum Film von Denis Villeneuve.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: So sehen die riesigen Sandwürmer aus*


----------



## Iffadrim (31. August 2020)

Willkommen zu PCGH Clickbait!

Kein Link, nichts zu einem Bild des Sandwurms.

Danke an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Laforma666 (1. September 2020)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Willkommen zu PCGH Clickbait!
> 
> Kein Link, nichts zu einem Bild des Sandwurms.
> 
> Danke an dieser Stelle.



Ja, bissl schwer zu erkennen. aber das untere Bild auf dem EMPIRE steht, das ist der Sandwurm im Hintergrund. Sieht eher nach nem Bild ausm FurMark aus, aber egal.


----------



## Captain-S (10. September 2020)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Willkommen zu PCGH Clickbait!
> Kein Link, nichts zu einem Bild des Sandwurms.
> Danke an dieser Stelle.


Jo, den Sandwurm sieht man natürlich nicht, der versteckt sich da im Sandstrand.


----------

